
Harper Lee: My Christmas in New York (1961) - benologist
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/dec/12/harper-lee-my-christmas-in-new-york
======
jimbokun
Seems like there are similarities between the arrangement this couple made
with Harper Lee, and the early Y-Combinator.

"Hey we've had a good year (sold our start up to Yahoo), we see you talent,
and want to pay for you to take a year to develop your talent (start a
business and see if anything comes of it)."

~~~
Jun8
Good analogy, I thought of the same thing. And they (Michael and Joy Brown)
knew Lee well and had a good assessment of her talent. From this PBS article
([http://www.pbs.org/wnet/americanmasters/harper-lee-hey-
boo-i...](http://www.pbs.org/wnet/americanmasters/harper-lee-hey-boo-
interview-with-director-mary-murphy/2025/)):

"Lee shared some of her writing with her friends. “We read character sketches
that she wrote about people in Monroeville,” said Michael. “And they were
unusually perceptive. How could two people like Truman and Nelle be such close
friends as children and grow up to see things the rest of us couldn’t
envision? She just amazed us.”

This short NPR article also has some interesting information as well as a
photo of Lee taken around the time of that 1956 Christmas mentioned:
[http://www.npr.org/2015/07/10/421812608/how-harper-lee-
went-...](http://www.npr.org/2015/07/10/421812608/how-harper-lee-went-from-
wannabe-writer-to-the-jane-austen-of-alabama)

------
jonahx
The softly falling snow turned my mbp into a hot brick.

~~~
lstamour
Worked fine for me in Safari on an iPhone 6, were you by any chance in Chrome?
;-)

~~~
jonahx
yep

